# Loose rear end!



## TeamReliantRC (Mar 27, 2006)

1st Race on Sunday and I did pants!!

The rear end had no grip and Im not sure what to adjust!

So far I tried 

soft springs on rear
Soft springs on front & rear.
Reduce ride hight
Stiffen front up.

I am running with Cs 22.


----------



## Matt farnham (Jan 28, 2005)

try some more rear toe in. are you using traction compound?


----------



## TeamReliantRC (Mar 27, 2006)

Yea Im using Trinity traction additive


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

one what car? 2 on asphalt? i would try a different roll center and different camber link positions. a tight diff deals more with rotation than traction. also a lower overall ride height takes traction away from that end because it lets less weight transfer. a higher ride height adds traction to that end. also ambye add some up travel to the rear and take some from the front as this will let more weight transfer to the rear allowing for more traction.


----------



## TeamReliantRC (Mar 27, 2006)

I have an HPI pro 4! runninf fixed spool on the front! sway bars front and rear!


----------



## TeamReliantRC (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.srcmcc.co.uk/ goto track! its on the exit of the corners! mainly the one that is just clipped from the picture in the 1st photo, and also the one with the car just going out of shot!

I have 80w oil in shocks front + rear.
Soft springs all round. 5mm ridehight all over.
rollbar front/rear
fixed spool on the front
cs22 tures with grip add.
middle hole on wishbone for shock angle!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TeamReliantRC said:


> http://www.srcmcc.co.uk/ goto track! its on the exit of the corners! mainly the one that is just clipped from the picture in the 1st photo, and also the one with the car just going out of shot!
> 
> I have 80w oil in shocks front + rear.
> Soft springs all round. 5mm ridehight all over.
> ...


What about droop-what was that? First off I bet your shock oil is too heavy for cold outdoors.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Go one stage stiffer on the front springs and drop the oil weight to probably 40. Then take off the rear anti-roll bar.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

your shock wt. is way to heavy. the car will react too slow and wieght will not transfer fast enough and not give enough traction. also the piston inside the shock could be way to small for the wt. of the oil you are running. what are the camber link positions at on the towers? what about shock position on the towers? 
-things we need to know to help you.


----------

